# Ablauffrage von Servlets



## Servi (9. Okt 2008)

Hi,
ich habe mal eine frage. Also ich rufe von der Index.jsp mein servlet eins auf dies ruft wiederum zwei.jsp auf welches nach submit wiederum ein servlet und zwar servlet zwei aufruft. Alle servlets und jsp datein sind identisch aufgebaut jedoch heissen die txt boxen in der jsp datein und die aufzurufenen pfade zu den jsp datein in den servlets anders.

Zu meinem Problem: Ich lese mit ServletEins die Txtbox in der Index.jsp aus und übergebe diese in die Zwei.jsp datei.Anschliessend mit submit(methode=post) rufe ich die ServletZwei datei auf welche wiederum die Textbox in Zwei.jsp ausliest und diesemal als consolenausgabe ausgeben soll.

Nur ServletZwei gibt immer "Inhalt der Textbox zwei.jsp ist: NULL" aus. nur warum?

Code index.jsp

```
<input type="text" name="greeting" size="60" value="<% %>" />
```


Code ServletEins

```
blub=  request.getParameter( "greeting" );
System.out.println("Das ist der Inhalt:"+ blub);

request.setAttribute( "greeting", blub ); 
RequestDispatcher  view = request.getRequestDispatcher( "/jsp/Antrag.jsp" );
view.forward( request, response );
```


Code zwei.jsp

```
<input type="text" name="greeting" size="60" value="<% out.print(( String ) request.getAttribute( "greeting" ) );%>
```
bis hier hin läuft alles super doch dann erhalte ich immer NULL
ServletZwei

```
blub2=  request.getParameter( "greeting" );
System.out.println("Inhalt der Textbox zwei.jsp ist:"+ blub2);
```

auch wenn ich die namen änder bekomme ich imemr NULL.

Ist der Ablauf denn so richtig oder kann ich kein zweites Servlet in einer seassen aufrufen?


----------



## gex (9. Okt 2008)

Aus deiner Beschreibung kann ich das Problem nicht gleich erkennen, aber so würde ich das auch nicht machen.
Wenn du eine Information über mehrere Seiten verwenden/behalten willst, dann speichere diese in einer Session.



> ((HttpServletRequest)request).getSession().set/getAttribute();


----------



## Servi (10. Okt 2008)

Werde ich mal machen dank dir erstmal


----------

